# My 17 point



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

I got this fella Sunday evening at last light! Couldn't be more happy. He rough green scored right at 170.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Hog! Give us a story man! How did it go down !!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great deer but no story behind the hunt. we like to be out there with you when you get a stud like that.
sherman


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Another vote for the story behind this hammer! Come on man don't hold out on us! Great deer!


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Just to put it lightly I'm the luckiest hunter alive right now. I lost this spot last year bc I went to work somewhere else. Well I went back to work for them this year so I got my hunting spot back. I've been working 7 days a week and atleast 12 hr days so I've literally had no time to scout or shoot my Matthews, so I figured I'd buy a crossbow for the wife and I. �� I recieved the bow Thursday and finally got a day off on Sunday. I woke up early sun morn and sighted in and went and bought some broad heads for my bolts. I got out to the woods about 3:30 and by 4 I had a little 4 point come in and mill around. I was set up in the middle of the woods and at this particular spot I never have seen a lot of deer but have always seen bucks , so it's one of my best spots. Well I was about To start down the tree with my climber when I heard something coming down the trail from behind me. With all my luck in the years I didn't even get up as I figured it was a doe or that 4 point I seen earlier. Well to my surprise as soon as he cleared the bushes I felt my heart trying to get outta my chest. I couldn't believe it, but then he stopped and stared right at me for at least 5 minutes trying to wind me. Well it was getting pretty dark in the woods by then and I knew something was going to have to happen and then the coyotes started howling and he got spooked and turned around and ran back the way he came. Luckily he stopped in the last spot I could shoot and well the rest is history. i really hope to get lucky like this again!
And I've hunted this property the last 9 years so I know it pretty well. There's 1000 acres and only employees are allowed hunting. I've missed a few Giants and this land is known for them. So I knew there were big boys there but I didn't know I was gonna get lucky enough to tag one on my first day out in two years.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice going! I think the most important thing you said was that at the spot you hunted you never saw a lot of deer, but when you did see deer they were bucks! Many times bucks will run a trail parallel to, but downwind of, the main trail the does use. I can't tell you the number of times in my early bowhunting days when I'd set up downwind of a main deer trail only to have bucks sneak in behind me and wind me!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

now that's a great story. congrats on getting your hunting spot back. and CONGRATS on the buck of a lifetime. hunts like this is what memories are made of. and hopefully you'll get many more deer there.
sherman


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

THAT...,,,was awesome!!!!! Congrats on such a fine deer man! Enjoyed the story too


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow. Congrats. Great deer. Cool rack.


----------

